# Aurin ha llegado a sus primeros 1.000!



## Eva Maria

Aurin ist immer fertig zu helfen!!

Gracias por ayudarme a mejorar mi alemán!! 

Bis bald!

Eva Maria


----------



## starrynightrhone

Immer und unermüdlich zu allen Themen hilfsbereit... was wäre vor allem das Spanisch-Deutsch Forum ohne dich!

Nochmals *HERZLICHE GLÜCKWÜNSCHE!!!*


----------



## Jana337

*Es ist prima, dass diese nette Dame dem Zauber des Forums nicht widerstehen konnte und hier mit uns ist.

Einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch.  Deine Geduld möchte ich haben!
*


----------



## Henryk

También felicidades de mi parte.


----------



## Kajjo

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, liebe Aurin!

Vielen Dank für Deine qualitativ wertvollen, prägnanten und stets geduldigen Antworten -- Du bist in kurzer Zeit eine wichtige Stütze des Deutschforums geworden!

Auf die nächsten 1000!

Kajjo


----------



## Aurin

*Vielen, vielen Dank für die lieben Worte.*
*Ja ja, der Zauber des Forums (was für eine poetische Umschreibung für meine Forumsucht) hat mich ganz gefangen und die Listen für alles, was ich noch so „nebenbei“ zu erledigen habe, werden immer länger…*
*Ich staune noch immer, was virtuell so alles möglich ist.*
*Alles Liebe*
*Aurin*


----------



## starrynightrhone

Aurin said:


> *Ja ja, der Zauber des Forums (was für eine poetische Umschreibung für meine Forumsucht) hat mich ganz gefangen und die Listen für alles, was ich noch so „nebenbei“ zu erledigen habe, werden immer länger…*


 
Oh ja, das kann ich gut nachvollziehen... Es ist wirklich beeindruckend, in welch kurzer Zeit du es auf 1000 posts geschafft hast. 

Bezüglich der Geduld kann ich Jana nur zustimmen, ich hab mir das selber schon ein paar Mal gedacht (ohne jetzt Namen nennen zu wollen )

Schön dich im Forum zu haben!


----------



## cyanista

Ich möchte mich den Glückwünschen anschließen! 

Danke und weiter so! 

Möge die Sucht ...ehm.. ich meinte... die Macht mit dir sein!


----------



## elroy

starrynightrhone said:


> was wäre vor allem das Spanisch-Deutsch Forum ohne dich!


 Dem kann ich nur beipflichten!

Einen herzlichen Dank für Deine Beiträge im Spanisch-Deutsch-Forum sowie natürlich auch im Deutschforum und woanders.  Deine Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit können einem nicht entgehen, wenn man auf einen Deiner wunderbaren Beiträge stößt! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und auf weitere Zusammenarbeit!


----------



## zazap

Aurin!
De verdad aprecio tu ayuda con este alemán que me encanta pero no es nada fácil... 
Que sepas que voy mejorando y espero poder felicitarte tu próximo postiversario en alemán.
Vielen vielen Dank!
zazap


----------

